# Beckhoff TwinCat mit C# Visualisierung über ADS



## Gerri (27 Februar 2011)

Hallo, 
ich versuche gerade mit Beckhoff TwinCat und C# nach der Beckhoff Anleitung (infosys) übr ADS eine Kommunikation aufzubauen.

Da ich aber gerade erst beginne, C/C++ im Eigenstudium zu erlernen, ist es für mich nicht leicht zu verstehen wo zum Beispiel die in der Beckhoff angegebenen ANweisungen in einem C# Projekt eingefügt werden müssen. Die Oberfläche slebst zu Programmieren sehe ich nicht so als Problem, aber der C# Projektexploerer (MS Visiual Studio Express) macht mir doch etwas Kopfzerbrechen was die TwinCat Schnittstelle angeht.

Hat jemand ein einfaches Beispielprojekt bzw kann mir jemand Support geben?


----------



## BerndAllgäu (27 Februar 2011)

Hast hier schon mal nachgesehen? Da findes du auch Beispiele für C#.net.

Habe mir auch mal die mühe gemacht und das infoSys komplett runterzuladen. Dann hast die Beispiele direkt. Wenn du konkrete Fragen zu einem Beispil hast kannst dich gerne nochmal melden.


----------



## Gerri (28 Februar 2011)

Hi, danke. Ich weiss nur nicht wo ich diese Codes in dem VB Projekt einfügen muss. 

Den ADS Referenz hab ich schon zugefügt.


----------



## BerndAllgäu (28 Februar 2011)

schau Dir mal so ein komplettes projekt an... kannst du direkt im Visual Studio öffnen. Wenn du die Oberfläche siehst dann kannst du mit F7 oderr über Ansicht->Code das Programm ansehen...

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Gerri (3 März 2011)

Kennst du ein Beispiel für CE. Ich habe ein intelligentes Gerät mit Framework 3.5 und WnCE (Compact Frame - ADS) projektiert. 

Jetzt bekomme ich, wenn ich das Beispiel hier für Windows 32 Bit übernehme:

Fehler CS0246: Der Typ- oder Namespacename "FormClosingEventArgs" konnte nicht gefunden werden. (Fehlt eine Using-Direktive oder ein Assemblyverweis?)

Im Augenblick bin ich nicht mirt dem CE Gerät verbunden (ich dachte man müsse die Anwendung per Datenträger auf das CE System kopieren).

Das Form ist noch im Orginal zusatnd und veriablen werden nicht projektiert bzw bearbeitet in mienem Quellcode.

Leider finde ich bei Beckhoff nichts über CE nur das es einen CE SDK für WIndows CE gibt, aber damit gibt es schon gar keine Anleitung.


----------



## BerndAllgäu (4 März 2011)

Schau Dir doch erstmal die Beispiele für eine normale Windoofs-Anwendung an. Für die ADS-Kommunikation spielt das erstmal keine Rolle. 
Die Entwicklung auf einem CE-Basierenden Betriebssystem hat ja erstmal nix mit Beckhoff zu tun. Wenn du in .Net Entwickelst spielt das Zielsystem m.e. keine Rolle.

Beispiele / Vorgehensweisen für CE-Entwicklungen findest du wenn du z.B. im MSDN.

Gruß Bernd


----------

